# Uber App Improvements and Mods



## Qk Silver (Oct 2, 2014)

I would like to see UBER make improvements and/or mods on their current "Driver" App by addressing the following items: End Locations, GPS Map Options, Call Function and Tipping.

1. END LOCATION:
The customer should have to enter the end location before they get in the car, allowing the driver to see the end location immediately after he selects "ARRIVED" at the pick up location. This would allow the driver to better prepare for the upcoming trip and to check any traffic conditions that may lead to delays and give the Driver an opportunity to look up alternate routes.

2. GPS MAP OPTIONS:
Allow the "Driver" to use GPS map of choice once the "End Location" is entered. There should be a prompt that shows the "End Location" as well as small icons that represent the GPS map options. Then once you select the GPS option it would launch that GPS app with the "TO" and "FROM" locations already listed and routed in Overview mode. Then the "Driver" can use and Navigate in their preferred GPS app.

3. CALL FUNCTION:
Allowing a call function to the phone number listed in "info" area for the "Rider" that way it is not necessary to switch between the UBER "Driver" APP and your phone keypad to dial the number. This should be a seamless transition within the APP. You should be able to PUSH the phone number and it should call the number listed.

4. TIPPING:
UBER "Driver" APP should allow tipping. Once the driver has clicked the "END TRIP", or a short time after, say about 15-30 seconds after the driver clicks, "END TRIP", the "Rider" should receive a text message that would ask them if they'd like to leave a tip. It could default to 15%, 18% or 20% and also have a custom option that way the "Rider" could enter in their own tip amount if they wanted to. It should show all the math on the screen to make it easy for the "Rider". Show TIP and FARE with TOTAL so they know exactly what they're total is. It should be built into the app, this would keep with "UBER's" cashless transaction and allow "Riders' to tip their "Drivers" if they wanted to.


----------

